# ice dispenser not working (Drive Mechanism problem)



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

Your refrigerator must be still under warranty so get it checked from the manufacturers. some internal panel must have stopped working. Electrical products are better handled by specialist instead of unprofessional hand tempering it.


Dana


----------



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

First I agree with Dana if it’s under warranty call a repairman!


If not do you hear a noise when you attempt to use the dispenser? If so the auger motor (the motor that turns the auger) may be locked up from sitting for so long. You can fix it by removing the ice bin and turning the auger motor to free it up. To do so use a screwdriver and place in the fork that turns the auger and try to turn it by hand it should turn with little resistance.


----------

